# Packaging Bees In Patterson Georgia, VIDEO



## Bill Davis (Jul 16, 2012)

Great video


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Excellent video... nice job, get Kieth to watch it, he doesn't belive it can be done this way.......at least not fast.... Lots of fun isn't it? see more bees in a hive after you shake than most evre see in a healthy one!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

gmcharlie said:


> get Kieth to watch it, he doesn't belive it can be done this way.......at least not fast....


with all due respect........ that is painfully slow.

this week were shaking every day we hope to shake 10-15,000 lbs by the 15th of April. Phil (aka honey4all) is averaging a 1000lbs a day when he shows up if the help doesn't get lost.


----------



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, did not intend to bring out the competitive endorphins of my fellow beeks. 1,000 lbs of bees a day is awesome. We should all hope to be that efficient!

Jeff.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

DC Honeybees said:


> Wow, did not intend to bring out the competitive endorphins of my fellow beeks. .


You didn't Jeff, ole Charlie did. 

That was a nice video, but I have to say my back got sore watching it.


----------



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

HAH!
Thanks Keith.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeff, yeah got to watch that ole Charlie, here I was just strolling along reading the thread until my name pop up. got watch that ole sly pooch.


----------



## DC Honeybees (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, to the extent there are politics in everything, I'm in a bit of a disagreement even here locally!

Who thought, when we try to do what's right, minutia would impose on the endeavor. Very funny. Let's all take our bee winnings to the bank, so that we don't hit the overdraw limit....


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Jeff, yeah got to watch that ole Charlie, here I was just strolling along reading the thread until my name pop up. got watch that ole sly pooch.


Didn't say his crew was fast, but there are several out there that are....... Didn't and don't really care how one shakes packages, you were the one last year that called my statement a falshood... FYI Mikes, Roberts and Hardemans crews average a package a minute for a 3 4 man crew........


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Your right DC my apologies, great post, I have never taped or shared shakeing vidieo!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

gmcharlie said:


> crews average a package a minute for a 3 4 man crew........


Let me get this right, they take a box full of bees, pull out mostly all the frames, find the queen, and avg a package a minute.
I'm I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Interesting video never seen it done quite like that before.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Very informative video. Awesome amount of bees in those hives.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Got a kick outta that one ... Jaw hit the floor when ole boy said that hive was on its third shake of the season...."There she is, big momma! Without her--you ain't got nuttin."


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

When you resell them how do you advertise them?

Weight? Volume ? Potluck? 

Looks like clearly a guess on the weight? 

What percentage are drones? Most of the ones coming out of Norcal are drone free....... Least ours are.

Nothing like the sound of a bunch of angry bees getting beat to death in the background of a video to give a guy the chills! 

Always a fine line between production and beating the crud out of a hive I guess? 

One thing for sure............ its a simple system........... Wam-bam-thank-you-mam.

Next please.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice!!! Now I don't have to go down there to see how it is done. Appreciate the video. 
Rick


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

DC I sent you a PM.




DC Honeybees said:


> This week we traveled to Patterson, Georgia to package up about 100 packages and bring them north. We took a video of our day.
> 
> We traveled down on Monday to visit* JJ's Honey*, owned by Jerome Jones, to pick up about 200 bee packages. We got a chance to work the yard with him, a new learning opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I enjoyed the video DC.

Mr. Jarrett when you get a chance can you explain the way your guys do it? I will probably never get a chance to shake packages but, I always like to know how things are normally done.


----------

